# Nervous about leaving cats while on vacation



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

In three days we will be going on vacation for 8 days. This is the first time I will be leaving my two 13 mo kitties. I am really looking forward to this trip but am already suffering from separation anxiety. 

I have worked hard to bond with these "kids" and they are always on our chairs with us. They have turned into just the type of cats that we wanted. Now I am afraid their personalities will change! Or, worse yet, they will develop some nasty habits (litter box issues) while we are gone. 

I have someone coming in twice a day to feed them and litter duty. I don't think they will come out and socialize as they run under the bed whenever someone visits. 

I bought some Feliway spray (afraid to use a plug-in due to it being a fire hazard) which I will use and also have a sweatshirt from the caretake that I put where they watch out the window. Any other suggestions to make this go well?

Hopefully, everything will turn out just fine and my worries will be for naught.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Its hard not to be nervous , I was just the same earlier this year and was concerned. The good things are they are staying at home so in familiar territory, getting same food and the litter box is in the same place. Therefore its unlikely they will develop any stress related habits like peeing inappropriately, providing your sitter keeps it all nice and clean. Our new sitter didn't see either cat the first visit but by the 3rd day they were greeting her and I was quite jealous of her texts and photos  How dare they bond with someone else! 
I did put lights onto a timer so they came on and off about the same time as normal and I left a radio on an an easy listening channel so the house wasn't silent.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've left my girls 3 times this year so far, once for 7 days (first time ever!). The first meal, a couple girls wouldn't come out, but by the second feeding, they were hungry, and by the third visit, they were running up to the sitter when she walked in. I also left a radio on very low so there wasn't just silence in the house. The pet sitter brought over a nightlight for the girls.

So many people have posted that they regret spending so much of their vacation obsessing about their cats instead of being in the moment. Our cats are fine without us, so my best advice is don't let worrying about them ruin your vacation. Enjoy it!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It would be ideal if your kitties know the person coming to feed them, and if the person could come at the same times every day. If they don't know the person, is it possible for you to have him/her come over to meet your kitties while you're there? 

I agree with marie though. Try not to fret. You could call whoever's taking care of them every day or ask the person to call or send a quick text or email just saying that everything's ok. 

It's really unlikely that their personalities are going to change completely, although they might act different for a couple of days when you first get back. Celia's like velcro when I return after a trip; Margaux sulked and ignored me - how long was proportionate to how long I'd been away, so for a few days away, she ignored me for the first few hours, for a few weeks away, she ignored me for a day. When I had to go away for 4 months, I got the silent treatment for a few days. 

Also leave some of your worn and unwashed clothing in their favorite place(s) to sleep. That will reassure them.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would love to have someone come to our house to take care of our boys, but since that isn't an option we board them when we go on vacation. When we first started doing this, they had some trepidation about coming home and "rediscovering" everything. Now, as soon as we let them out of their carriers they are running around the house like they'd been there all along. They will be okay.


----------



## Callisto (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm nervous too! Only gonna be gone four days but she's so attached to me and gets upset if I'm gone longer than usual if only by a few hours! She'll get over it though, I'm sure.


----------



## Emmsley (Nov 16, 2015)

*First time alone overnight!*

Hello all,

My SO and I are going on vacation next week and our two 8 month old kittens are going to be alone overnight for the first time. We have someone coming to check on them every day (for 5 days) to feed, water and play. They are in very good hands while we are away.

I'm one nervous kitty mama! I'm wondering what experiences you have had leaving your little ones overnight for the first time and beyond? What can I do to make it easier on them? 

One question that I have is should I leave the bedroom door open (we don't usually) so they know we aren't there? Or is it ok just to leave it shut as usual?

Thanks so much!

Emmsley.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Emmsley! It's really stressful leaving your kitties overnight for the first time. But if they're in good hands, you really don't need to worry. They might be confused and stressed, but they'll bounce back.  

I would leave things as close to normal as possible - ie, leave the door shut. If your catsitter could come at close to the same times that you'd be feeding them, that would be good. Twice a day would be ideal. If your kitties are unfamiliar with this person, it would also be good to have him/her meet your kitties first.

Leave a couple of pieces of your worn, unwashed clothing near where they sleep or where they spend a lot of time. They'll find that reassuring. You can also try plugging in a pheromone diffuser to help relieve anxiety. 

Sabca, how was your vacation, and how did your kitties do?


----------



## flamesabers (Jun 16, 2015)

Sabca,

I hope you enjoyed your vacation and that your cats have readjusted to you being home again. 

The longest I've been away from my cats is 4 days. When I come home after being away my cats don't act differently around me; it's just as if I was away for a few hours. In my absence my mom stops by once or twice a day to care for them. She says sometimes my cats will look around my place to try to find me and sit on furniture I usually sit on, but otherwise they don't act any differently. My cats aren't cuddly with my mom like they are with me, but they do enjoy playing with her and by the 3rd or 4th day Coco may decide to take a nap on her lap.


----------



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

All my worrying was for naught! Got home Friday evening and they were out investigating the suitcase within 5 minutes! My sitter never saw them the whole time we were gone. He tried goodies, toys, nothing. They didn't eat as much as when we are home though. 

In the morning it was a normal day just like we had never left. I was so thrilled!

They must have had a party one night as my petsitter found my 40 year old Abigail Adams glass globe lamp in pieces on the floor in the bedroom!

Hope all goes as well for all you other first timer away parents!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, so glad to hear it. They're probably really happy to have you home, though. I also noticed that my cats never ate as much when I was away. 

LOL. They invited their kitty friends over and trashed the place?  I'm sorry about the lamp, but at least there was only one casualty!


----------

